# lost in mix



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

a year ago my tube amp would cut through the mix and there wouldn't be a problem...it sounded awesome...

now, on my gain channel i can't seem to cut through anymore...the eq doesnt seem to make any difference...

is this a pre-amp tube issue or power tube?

im at a loss and am not positive where i should start...wondering if the power tubes bias has drifted, they have died...or if the pre-amps are going...but the clean channel on my amp still sounds great...so...here i am...looking for some help


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

ezcomes said:


> a year ago my tube amp would cut through the mix and there wouldn't be a problem...it sounded awesome...
> 
> now, on my gain channel i can't seem to cut through anymore...the eq doesnt seem to make any difference...
> 
> ...


Probably power tubes. Is it an EL 84 amp? They don't have a very good lifespan (but they sure do sound good)


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

EL34...i put them in like just weeks over two years ago

the pre-amps...i dunno how old they are...

its a YCS50H head...


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

ezcomes said:


> EL34...i put them in like just weeks over two years ago
> 
> the pre-amps...i dunno how old they are...
> 
> its a YCS50H head...


That should really cut through anything. I'd put power tubes in first. The winged c EL 34's are really nice, but a bit pricey, the Tung Sol is also very good for about $20 less/pr.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i don't have another set of 34's but i do have a spare set of 6L6's...i try them and report back...


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

If your clean channel sounds Ok then it's probably not an output issue , more likley something's up specifically with your gain channel.
I'm not familiar with the circuit for yours but I would investigate a bad solder joint, component failure,relay problem or pre amp tube for that channel ??
d.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Swapping out the preamp tubes would probably be the thing to try first. Failing that....
Are you sure the clean channel volume isn't lower than normal? The reason I ask is that this amp model has a somewhat sophisticated bias circuit. If any of the components in it are bad or off spec, it can cause more than a few headaches....trust me, I found out the hard way....
Check to see if adjusting the bias gives you any appreciable effect....


----------

